# Dhb!!!!



## gunz78 (Feb 27, 2019)

my god this is an incredible compound I only wish I would have tried it sooner


----------



## shreddingax (Feb 28, 2019)

gunz78 said:


> my god this is an incredible compound I only wish I would have tried it sooner



Ok, I am paying attention!  What has been the results of this compound?  Full details please!!!!


----------



## BillyBonez (Feb 28, 2019)

gunz78 said:


> my god this is an incredible compound I only wish I would have tried it sooner



What was your recipe for your brew? How much are you running?


----------



## M4jeste (Jul 7, 2019)

gunz78 said:


> my god this is an incredible compound I only wish I would have tried it sooner



What were the effects? and what was the recipe you used?


----------



## cobraforce (Sep 17, 2019)

What recipe did you use for this and what dose?


----------



## pessoalbls (Sep 19, 2019)

Very curious about it as well.
How you made it?


----------



## FIRE0808 (Feb 25, 2020)

Following


----------

